# Thank you $1gallon sale: 4X40B, 2X20Ls, 2X55s



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry they are such small tanks i forgot to photo the process


















































the 20L were simple, silicone back, aquarium heaters (utah is COLD  )









then a false bottom, and planted with almost only broms

















almost complete










the hood really helps! waiting on a few more broms (i know terrestrial broms... i dont care its for the frogs)












a simple build but a display so here we go! (sorry for the back and forth between camera phone and camera)


*raw materials *

















*Had to build what was to support the rack*









*start on the back grounds*

















*got some glass installed*


















*installed the skirt on the table*









*set up the tanks*









*hung the light and started planting*









*a few broms *









*add a buck o' springs to seed it*









*thus far i have these*

































working on the hood around the light today and tinkering with the other builds
i also need to get a pic of the back of the tanks and show how clean we kept the back.

doing 55 verts takes a lot more planning than the 40s did and i still have a bit of work still to go. here is them up to this point

GS rock progresion shots (going for the cliff look)
























a few broms (clumping into groups is next )
















both up together(can slightly see more brom planting)









and kind of a take it all in shot (still working on hoods, just need to paint them)


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

You have been busy. Very nice tanks. Do you have a water feature on the cliff tank?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> You have been busy. Very nice tanks. Do you have a water feature on the cliff tank?


nooo i hate water features hahaha
its has a LOT more planting to go though!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Thank you $1gallon sale: 4X40B, 2X20Where do you get the living hingeLs, 2X55s*

Where do you get the living hinge that is nice and flush with the glass. I have never liked it because of the gap usually created where it bends.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Thank you $1gallon sale: 4X40B, 2X20Where do you get the living hingeLs, 2X55s*

well i buy it in 6' lengths. there are two dims used to cut the hindge. the outside face is cut to the dim of edge to edge of the black plastic trim of the tank. then, the inside is cut to the opening size of the black plastic. this is a fly proof assembly. i find been beetles sometimes, but i think maybe they fly out when i open? i dont know how they could escape ahahah.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm killing myself not cashing in on the $1 a gallon sale at PetCo when it was going on.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I am in love with your 55 verts. I really want to do a big vert in the future. 3' + tall


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you, they are VERY TALL! like 7' from floor to top of tank. these are the hardest to figure out how design usable space in! the cliff has a little more work before im happy, i lost a LOT of space in the 55 setting it up the way i did, but i dont think that loss was a huge concern of mine, planning on throwing my 4 variabilis in there so i think its plenty for them. the Bonsai tank... well that one is just a PITA at the moment. i jumped the gun and planted the suspended hawaiian umbrella a little too soon and now cant get to the back to plant...errr. i know a lot of people have failed with this plant in vivs, but i tried a different method. i planted it above the sub that is usually too saturated for the plant. so i think this will do well (it better or ill loose my 5 year old plant  ). Ill update as i progress, but i REALLY need to show the back of the 40s since im so proud of how clean i kept it.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

here is the back, as you can see there is a door in the pic, thats my front door so i had to make it look good!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking set-up and the tanks look awesome bro....Great work.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Impressive displays. Nice work on those tanks. I love the one that's jampacked with orchids.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you and good eye(six species  )!!! My Dendrophylax lindenii has liked the new home, she's pushing off some good growth.


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

i like it.


----------



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

Your tanks look amazing


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy moly man your whole house is a vivarium. Awesome job on your tanks. I really like the one with the white rocks as a background. I haven't seen that done yet and it looks really great!


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

looks great! now I'm wondering why we NEVER get $1/gallon sales at our Petco stores in Memphis!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

finally got the hood put on


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. These are beautiful. That's a great setup you have. Very inspirational indeed. I love the 55 verts! I hate that 55s are only 12" deep, though. Everything looks beautiful man. Seriously. I'd pay you to come do the same for me next year. 

Mark


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

These have a LOT of growing in to do. Trying to get plants shipped right now is impossible, so they will just sit and grow in on the other plants. Can't wait to post up another build I'm working on for some mints! It'll be another eye grabber


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Where did you find a Dendrophylax lindenii that's so big?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Spaff said:


> Where did you find a Dendrophylax lindenii that's so big?


it wasnt always that big hahaha, its old... ive liked orchids before frogs. and thats kind of the reason i got into the hobby, empty tanks with orchids it was only time... then frogs were added haahah

by the way im in NO way a expert (ive killed a few of these  )however in my experience ive found that mounted lindenii dont so as well as them un mounted and allowed to air out a bit. this is why mine looks like a pile of spaghetti. it also gets moved around in a tank until it starts growing again. i also watch color to make sure older roots arent changing and give more or less shade depending on it.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I'm killing myself not cashing in on the $1 a gallon sale at PetCo when it was going on.


It just started again yesterday! Go for it.

Btw awesome tanks!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I was the same way... orchids before frogs. I still have tanks for my intermediate/ high humidity growers. I've tried lindenii a few times. The last two survived 1 year+. Next time I order from Oak Hill I'll try another unmounted only surrounded by Spanish moss. I have Dendrophylax funalis, and it seems much easier to grow than lindenii. Congratulations on your success. Hopefully it blooms for you.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well if your funalis is ever big enough to divide  hahaha

yeah i have never seen a spike and probably wont, but ive been just happy to keep it alive!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually, funalis readily sends off keikis from old bloom spikes, so if/ when I get one of those, I'll keep you in mind. I also know someone locally who is working to flask them (funalis, fawcetii, one other species). I'm helping him out, so if I get the chance to get a few, I'll let you know.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome.... A true Poison dart frog hobbyist indeed I wish i was able to find the time to do such amazing tanks and keep up with the frogs necessities


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Like EOS said, really like the tank with the orchids! Where you get yours from?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

almost all the orchids are new and young from andy's orchids, i need to put in another order, but why do orchids have to be so effin expensive haahah.


----------

